# Natural Bench Press!!



## haza1234

Hey, Today is a day were going the gym is worth all  My current weight is 11stone 6pounds and my height is 5.11, Managed to get 120kg on bench press earlier 

Was stuck at 110kg for a good few months and somedays i couldnt even get that on a bad day lol, Felt strong today and went for the biggen haha, Ino its not a massive amount of weight but in my eyes its an acheivment 

Whats everyones elses natural bench press? Feel free to post.....


----------



## mikeod

well done mucker, at 11stone 6, thats a decent weight


----------



## C.Hill

Nice lift mate well done.


----------



## haza1234

bongon95 said:


> well done mucker, at 11stone 6, thats a decent weight


Thanks bro  Yeah be good if i weighed abit more, I can lift good but tend to pack on the body weight slowleyyyy! :/


----------



## L11

Is that for 1 rep?

I've never attempted a 1 rep max and I havent done flat bench in ages but on Monday I did 110kg for 10 reps on decline bench. I weigh about 11.5 stone. I did 110kg for 8 on incline aswell.


----------



## Dave 0511

if this is a fully paused PL style bench then it's a good weight mate


----------



## MattGriff

L11 said:


> Is that for 1 rep?
> 
> I've never attempted a 1 rep max and I havent done flat bench in ages but on Monday I did 110kg for 10 reps on decline bench. I weigh about 11.5 stone. I did 110kg for 8 on incline aswell.


Normally people decline a fair bit more that they can incline press.

- - - Updated - - -

And OP if this was a genuine bench, not a 4 inches off the chest jobby or a spotter holding it saying its all you then that is pretty impressive.


----------



## haza1234

MattGriff said:


> Normally people decline a fair bit more that they can incline press.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> And OP if this was a genuine bench, not a 4 inches off the chest jobby or a spotter holding it saying its all you then that is pretty impressive.


Yeah mate all the way down to my chest none of them half reps lol, And only managed one rep on 120kg, and in march I won my first bench comp aswell for my weight cat  I will post a video next week  Thanks for the comments


----------



## haza1234

L11 said:


> Is that for 1 rep?
> 
> I've never attempted a 1 rep max and I havent done flat bench in ages but on Monday I did 110kg for 10 reps on decline bench. I weigh about 11.5 stone. I did 110kg for 8 on incline aswell.


Cool mate, that's pretty decent! Keep it up  and tbf I don't really max out on decline


----------



## MattGriff

haza1234 said:


> Yeah mate all the way down to my chest none of them half reps lol, And only managed one rep on 120kg, and in march I won my first bench comp aswell for my weight cat  I will post a video next week  Thanks for the comments


Where was said bench contest? I just noticed you are in Birmingham? Where are you training?


----------



## L11

MattGriff said:


> Normally people decline a fair bit more that they can incline press.
> 
> .


I have relatively strong shoulders which I believe aides my incline press quite alot.


----------



## BoxerJay

I haven't actually tried in a while, I have 70kg at home and can do 10 good solid reps with that? So don't know what my 1RM is, would like to find out if I an do 100kg 

Online calculators reckon 93kg but I think I could hit 100kg after a few warm up sets


----------



## 36-26

120kg I don't know what my weight was when I done it, prob around 13 stone


----------



## cutecarl30

i struggle on 60/70 kgs


----------



## kev1

great power to weight mate!!! my best was 195 but i was 18stone natural power lifter (bdfpa) now im dieting and wouldnt attempt a 1rm but still repping 65kg incline dumbbells  at 15.5 stone


----------



## haza1234

kev1 said:


> great power to weight mate!!! my best was 195 but i was 18stone natural power lifter (bdfpa) now im dieting and wouldnt attempt a 1rm but still repping 65kg incline dumbbells  at 15.5 stone


195 I would be a verry happy man if I benched that lol, Fairplay mate


----------



## kev1

well im lucky with my genetics but have worked my ass off, now its all ketsosis and cardio :/ i find this harder


----------



## MF88

My best is currently 76kg for 4 reps, been doing it about 3 1/2 months. Can't even imagine the day when I'm at 120kg to be honest, that's a hell of a weight natty.


----------



## haza1234

MF88 said:


> My best is currently 76kg for 4 reps, been doing it about 3 1/2 months. Can't even imagine the day when I'm at 120kg to be honest, that's a hell of a weight natty.


You will get there mate, I achieved 120 within a year and half of training, I used to struggle on 60 lol, Not such thing as can't everythings possible


----------



## powerhousepeter

Nice lifting mate!! I've been training about 5 years, started benching 30kg, took me about 2 years to get to a 100kg bench, then I changed my tech to a power lifting style, worked back and tris harder and it got me up to 140kg, no matter how much I train or deload etc I can't get passed it lol, thinking now it's maybe my body weight that's holding me back a bit


----------



## ADZ7

Im not even sure what i could manage as i concentrate on the form so much with about 70 plus bar.

Made me want to know though


----------



## Lean D

Nice one on the 120kg.

I hit that for 1RM awhile back. Haven't benched properly for awhile... hit 90 for 8 this morning, on an empty stomach and only a Pre-Workout for fuel. I hope to get over 100 by Christmas.

Keep up the good work.


----------



## jstarcarr

The best I got natural was 100kg for about 4-5 reps @ just over 10 stone.


----------



## supermancss

140kg at 6'5 15.4stone, natural meaning no magic ;]


----------



## DeadpoolX

jstarcarr said:


> The best I got natural was 100kg for about 4-5 reps @ just over 10 stone.


10 stone ? You look a massive 10 stone in your Avi . Or are you 4ft tall ?


----------



## jstarcarr

DeadpoolX said:


> 10 stone ? You look a massive 10 stone in your Avi . Or are you 4ft tall ?


ha ha I was 10 stone when natural I am now 15 stone


----------



## DeadpoolX

That's bonkers ^^^^

50% increase in bodyweight ! Fair play :thumbup1:


----------



## steviethe spark

Haven tired 1rep max lately but got 140 up for 1 while bk doing 120 for 10 on flat bench at moment .


----------



## littlesimon

150kgx5, 170kg x1 @132kg BW


----------



## L11

littlesimon said:


> 150kgx5, 170kg x1 @132kg BW


170kg?!! F*ck. That.


----------



## K-Rod

supermancss said:


> 140kg at 6'5 15.4stone, natural meaning no magic ;]


Snap :thumb:


----------



## Deano87

Thats great pushing mate. Im 5'10 and currently 71kgs Im completely stuck at 90Kgs at the moment. I can only get about 5reps out, never tried 1 Rep Max. Ive always struggled with my Bench


----------



## Matt 1

Deano87 said:


> Thats great pushing mate. Im 5'10 and currently 71kgs Im completely stuck at 90Kgs at the moment. I can only get about 5reps out, never tried 1 Rep Max. Ive always struggled with my Bench


you'd get 100-105kg for a 1rm if you can do 5 on 90

OP, nice lift bud!! wel done


----------



## Deano87

Matt 1 said:


> you'd get 100-105kg for a 1rm if you can do 5 on 90
> 
> OP, nice lift bud!! wel done


Ah cool, ill have to try some time. Ive been stuck on 90kg for about 2 months now.


----------



## The Beast

Deano87 said:


> Ah cool, ill have to try some time. Ive been stuck on 90kg for about 2 months now.


I was the same a while back. I find diet is a big thing with my training.

If I cram in some carbs and have been eating well in the few days leading up to a big work out then I tend to be able to increase the weight. Small increments in weight each week and you will soon get there.

I never do one rep max. I tend to stick with 8 to 12 reps (if I can do 12 I move up). Currently a bit stuck myself at 110kg which I can do about 7 reps on, but I'm cutting so no surprise there!

De-loading can also help, or even taking a week off occasionally.


----------



## The-Real-Deal

My benching goes:

12 x 60kg warm ups

10 x 100kg

8 x 135kg

8 x 135kg

Super set 6 x 100kg

Incline 12 x 60kg

8 x 100kg

8 x 95kg

8 x 90kg

10 x 60kg Super set

Seated press

8 x 80kg

8 x 80kg

8 x 80kg - failure......


----------



## The Beast

TommyBananas said:


> This thread is 3 years old pal.


Just noticed after I posted lol.


----------



## ausmaz

> My benching goes:
> 
> 12 x 60kg warm ups
> 
> 10 x 100kg
> 
> 8 x 135kg
> 
> 8 x 135kg
> 
> Super set 6 x 100kg
> 
> Incline 12 x 60kg
> 
> 8 x 100kg
> 
> 8 x 95kg
> 
> 8 x 90kg
> 
> 10 x 60kg Super set
> 
> Seated press
> 
> 8 x 80kg
> 
> 8 x 80kg
> 
> 8 x 80kg - failure......


Your flat bench is very impressive steve o, but your i incline not so much... why you reckon that is? Im pretty much opposite mate, strong incline weaker on the flat....


----------



## Bgpine

120k for me 1 rep I weigh 80kg


----------



## The-Real-Deal

ausmaz said:


> Your flat bench is very impressive steve o, but your i incline not so much... why you reckon that is? Im pretty much opposite mate, strong incline weaker on the flat....


Simply because I do them straight after flat. pre-exhausted. I never do them first dunno why. I can go heavier on inclines going in fresh. :wink:


----------



## littlesimon

6'3" - 21st - 170kg close grip - that was in 2012

now: still the same height lol, 18st 10lb - 165kg paused bench, just missed 170kg paused


----------



## GPRIM

150kg x 3 at about 119kg. Now doing about 140kg at 97kg


----------



## gearchange

K-Rod said:


> Snap :thumb:


What do you mean Natural,you clearly have baby oil on your chest .


----------



## K-Rod

gearchange said:


> What do you mean Natural,you clearly have baby oil on your chest .


Ha ha, straight out of the shower mate. Honest.


----------



## The-Real-Deal

New years day In my garage. 2015 (Gyms closed) lol...

I'm up to 135 now @ the gym.

130kg x 9 reps.

Ive never tried for a 1RM















http://i1263.photobucket.com/albums/ii624/y80tsy/8th%202nd%20%202015/th_MOV_0208.mp4' alt='th_MOV_0208.mp4'>


----------



## JuggernautJake

130 kg at 72 my max natty

won a bench only comp with that lift too...was only local like


----------



## mrwright

haza1234 said:


> 195 I would be a verry happy man if I benched that lol, Fairplay mate


I felt like a beast deadlifting 190kg as a 1rm yesterday haha


----------



## nbfootball65

184 kg for 1rm


----------



## maxie

Some good benches on here got to admit im pish poor at benching probably max 125kg years ago.


----------



## rsd147

Really good Benches! Mine is only 105kg at 84kg

I have a question actually...Currently doing U/L split and my strength has increased doing this routine but rather than doing flat bench one day and Incline bench on another day, do you think just sticking to Flat bench on both days but doing 3x5 one day and 4x8-10 another would help at all or will it not make a difference?

Frustrating as my Squat is 2xBW and Deadlift 2.5xBW


----------



## rsd147

rsd147 said:


> Really good Benches! Mine is only 105kg at 84kg
> 
> I have a question actually...Currently doing U/L split and my strength has increased doing this routine but rather than doing flat bench one day and Incline bench on another day, do you think just sticking to Flat bench on both days but doing 3x5 one day and 4x8-10 another would help at all or will it not make a difference?
> 
> Frustrating as my Squat is 2xBW and Deadlift 2.5xBW


Bump


----------



## maxie

Cant do any harm instead of stagnating on the same rep scheme.


----------

